# Remote start for Touareg



## emo993 (Dec 12, 2005)

Does VW have a remote start kit, or have any aftermarket providers done this.
My wife would like one, we live in the Madison, WI area. Any information
would help.
thanks


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Remote start for Touareg (emo993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo993* »_Does VW have a remote start kit, or have any aftermarket providers done this.

Remote start is problematic due to the immobilizer in the touareg that wants to match the key circuitry to the vehicle and then allows the start to occur.
I do remember someone posting supposed success with installing a remote starter on a Touareg but I was not able to find the info.
As with anything electronic I am sure there is some kind of work around but you may end up sacrificing your vehicle security by installing it.
How interested in this are you? If you are willing to spend a couple thousand dollars you could review the info on this site http://www.webasto.us/am/en/am_auto_heaters.html This system is better and safer than a remote starter but it will cost a good amount of money. It is installed from the factory on the Diesel Touareg so you could use the factory mounting location and parts for an aftermarket unit if did go to this extreme.
Good luck!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Remote start for Touareg (v10tdiguy)*

It's truely amazing what you can find in the FAQ:
Remote Start


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Remote start for Touareg (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_It's truely amazing what you can find in the FAQ:
Remote Start

That link does not provide any real info other than saying it is doubtful this can be done.


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 5:23 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## emo993 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks v10tdiguy, thats a pretty neat product from Webasto. I did just have a call back from Radiodoctor in Madison WI, they have a module for the Touareg, plugs right in, no cutting of wires.
The module and intall is 370.00 , I'm going to try it, they've
installed them on new Pessats with excellent results.
Thanks again, Mark


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (emo993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo993* »_Thanks v10tdiguy, thats a pretty neat product from Webasto. I did just have a call back from Radiodoctor in Madison WI, they have a module for the Touareg, plugs right in, no cutting of wires.
The module and intall is 370.00 , I'm going to try it, they've
installed them on new Pessats with excellent results.
Thanks again, Mark

You're welcome, Please let us know the specifics of how this works out for you. What you are about to do may be the same thing I was referring to above and could not find.
Good luck!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Remote start for Touareg (emo993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo993* »_Does VW have a remote start kit, or have any aftermarket providers done this.

NONONONONONONONONONONO!!!!!


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

How is the immobilizer different in the Touareg than in my MK4 GLI? I have remote start on my car and it works with the immobilizer perfectly. If need-be I can shoot some video for you guys. I have this:
http://www.directed.com/securi...r.asp


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Code3VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Code3VW* »_How is the immobilizer different in the Touareg than in my MK4 GLI?

For starters, when you turn your ignition switch, a contact is closed & the starter engages. On the Touareg, all the ignition switch does is send a signal to the access/start control module telling it to engage the starter until the engine fires, then shut off. This is why the Touaregs have a "soft start" function, where you just flick the key & the starting procedure continues automatically.


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

remote start is verry much possible on the treg. use this piece with any DEI remote start and your good to go. it gives you remote controll over just about every feature on the car. http://www.drdetailshop.com/can1.htm


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

all this chatter about how it cant be done and now that ive provided you a way no one cares?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (xtant666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtant666* »_all this chatter about how it cant be done and now that ive provided you a way no one cares?

The person that started the thread cares. He was having a shop install something for him. It may be the same one you mentioned.
Once he reports back with success I will ask that this thread be move to the FAQ's.
Thanks for weighing in on this as you obviously have considerable experience with aftermarket installs. Did you install the remote starter on your vehicle?


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

i have been concidering it . i have it on my other vehicles but i really dont see the need for it on the treg. ive never walked up to it and said darn i wish this was running already. if the piece would have been out when i did the rest of my install i probably would have put it in so i could have ran some trick stuff like linear actuators or something. but now it would just be a 500 dollar pain in the ass. im probably going to spend the money on the bell rx75 plus remote mount radar detector instead.


----------



## emo993 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi v10tdiguy, sorry was out of town. Yes, the install will be on the 19th. I will post results, model, final price etc. shortly after test run.
emo993


----------



## emo993 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (emo993)*

Well everyone, V10tdiguy, it didn't work.....
Dealer spent the whole day working on it, the module did everything BUT Remote Start.
The dealer had a long talk with the supplier who gave him wrong information. 
Problem is the Key, it was mentioned that if Ii installed the Porsche Cayane push
button start the module would work. I think I'll wait and see.
Dealer felt bad that I got up at five in the morning, drove 50 miles each way for the install for nothing, gave me a 20 gift card for gas and my time. Pretty nice of them.
The dealer RadioDoctor are going to continue to work on this. If something new
developes I will post. Have a great Christmas.
emo993


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (emo993)*

Hi emo993,
Sorry to hear this. It sounds like you are dealing with a reputable outfit though. You may want to check the post further up in this thread that shows a link to a product that is supposed to work also. May be worth checking it out. http://www.drdetailshop.com/can1.htm
Good luck! You have a great Christmas too!


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

thats probably the piece they used. it sounds like to me that they either had a problem with the key bypass or this module will only work if you have the keyless start option? get some specifics from the installer maybe i can get the info you need to make this work.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (xtant666)*

that product looks like just a can bus interface for doorlocking/alarm/trunk/etc. 
thats all the easy stuff.
whats needed is info on the protocall to make this start, and learn the key code. since its not a mechanical switch setup like say a mk4.


----------

